
Eating Leafy Greens Each Day Tied to Sharper Memory, Slower Decline - dpflan
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/02/05/582715067/eating-leafy-greens-daily-may-help-keep-minds-sharp
======
conwy
Nothing like chopped & steamed spring greens topped with west indian hot
sauce, a little mayo and some pepper. Mmmmmmm

------
jimrandomh
This is an observational study. Observational studies in the field of
nutrition have a _horrendous_ track record; this research is almost no
evidence at all for its finding.

~~~
thatcat
I agree, the article did a poor job of elucidating leafy greens role in
enhancing memory. Allow me to suggest a more plausible mechanism of action for
this effect:

Leafy greens contain more magnesium than other sources due to its presens in
the cholorphyll structure. The glycolytic cycle also requires magnesium for
enzymes [0], so one might expect the memory enhancement effect to be more
likely the result of additional glucose avalibility [1]. Additionally, alcohol
consumption can cause a magnesium deficiency by diuretic effect - disrupting
the glycolytic cycle and resulting in poor memory retention when deficiency
occurs.

Although soluable magnesium supplements work in the same way, I'm currently
testing agricultural methods of increasing Mg2+ levels in leafy greens.

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2931560](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2931560)
[1]
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014976341...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014976341000148X)
[2]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7836619](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7836619)

~~~
52-6F-62
This subject seems to come up on this forum periodically. I'm really surprised
how many people so frequently decide to treat the subject with such
skepticism.

[https://www.ars.usda.gov/plains-
area/gfnd/gfhnrc/docs/news-2...](https://www.ars.usda.gov/plains-
area/gfnd/gfhnrc/docs/news-2013/dark-green-leafy-vegetables/)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1633749/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1633749/)

[https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/eating-leafy-greens-
ma...](https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/eating-leafy-greens-may-help-
prevent-memory-loss/)

[https://www.health.harvard.edu/vision/harvard-researchers-
fi...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/vision/harvard-researchers-fight-
glaucoma-with-leafy-green-vegetables)

[http://pubmedcentralcanada.ca/pmcc/articles/PMC5642804/](http://pubmedcentralcanada.ca/pmcc/articles/PMC5642804/)

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/07/170725122004.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/07/170725122004.htm)

Wash your greens well and make sure you eat them!

------
afinlayson
Good thing they put some pesticide on it that makes me unable to eat these in
USA....

~~~
colordrops
So eat organic.

~~~
prepend
Or just wash your food.

